
Ask PG:  Could you please reduce multi-downvoting by same person? - amichail
Multi-downvoting here refers to downvoting a comment and then looking for other comments made by that person and downvoting those also.<p>Perhaps there could be a time limit for voting on a comment?<p>Another possibility is to show a record of recent voting so that this practice can be more easily identified and others could upvote to negate the downvotes.
======
blasdel
Would you stop to consider that a trend of people downvoting each of your
comments in a thread is more reflective of your behavior than theirs? You have
the lowest batting average by far of anyone on the leaderboard: 0.48! Your
comments are downmodded more than they're ignored!

I can remember having downvoted you in this manner several times in the last
few months, and I wasn't alone in doing so at the time.

You troll this site pretty frequently, usually in deep threads where you make
a bunch of comments expounding upon differently disturbing facets of the same
churlish idea. The way you go about doing this is naive enough on the surface
that it's believably undeliberate -- you're either completely unsocialized or
an expert troll.

~~~
amichail
There's nothing wrong with you downvoting comments you disagree with.

However, there are people who will downvote a comment and then downvote
comments that have nothing to do with the one they disagree with.

~~~
ErrantX
I would ask: do you have proof of this happening a lot? (or at all)

it could be that lots of people just disagree with your comments... I know
I've read occasional threads in the past and down voted pretty much all of
your comments _on their own merit_.

~~~
riffer
I think he's merely asking for access to data that might potentially either
prove or disprove his hypothesis.

------
nostrademons
I thought there already were controls on multi-downvoting. You can't downvote
anything other than the most recent comment by looking at the user's Comments
page. [Edit: it looks like it's time-based, probably 24 hours]. Moreover, if
you follow the links from the comments page to the actual posts, you _still_
can't downvote them.

I believe there're also rules in the software against downvoting responses to
your own farther down in a thread.

------
mixmax
There already is. If you go back and look at people's submissions you'll
notice that you can't downvote them.

~~~
amichail
What's the time limit?

Maybe it could be reduced to two hours say?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That seems a ludicrous suggestion. I for one don't read HN every hour, why
should I be prevented from downvoting something just because I'm not an
obsessive reader?

And any suggestions such as

    
    
        "You can only down-vote for up to two hours after
        your first activity that follows a pause in your
        activity of up to three hours, unless ..."
    

are too baroque to be worth considering.

So ask - why are people down-voting you? Are you saying bad things? Are you
saying things of no value? Are you saying things of value and people don't
appreciate how insightful you really are?

If you think it's the latter, perhaps you need to learn how to express
yourself clearly _for your audience._ There was a discussion very like this
elsewhere recently, and here's something I wrote:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1021504>

------
rewind
The system will never work perfectly for all people. Suggesting ways to
improve it is fine, but in this case, I think your situation is too specific,
and your suggestions would just complicate things.

Personally, I think complaining about karma is worse than the issue you're
unhappy about. You often post questionable content, and I don't see people
jumping all over you, so a few downvotes that you don't agree with doesn't
seem to be a big issue in the grand scheme of things.

------
fizx
I'm happy to downvote every comment someone makes in an out-of-order thread
exchange. I'm not going to look for your comments elsewhere, but if two people
get in an argument 6 levels deep, that's going to be 6 downvotes.

------
csmeder
Why don't I even see an option to down vote?

~~~
ErrantX
There is a karma threshold for downvotes which your currently below.

